# Cheerios?



## red.road (Jun 3, 2009)

I am from Calgary Alberta about to move to El Gouna. My family will be following me in a couple months. My daughter who is 7 years old asked me..."Daddy...do they have Cheerios in Egypt"....she loves Cheerios....I told her I would find out.

Can anyone answer this for me? Appreciate the help!!!


----------



## denisaki (Oct 24, 2008)

In Cairo you can find them in all of the major supermarkets. Don't know about El Gouna, though.


----------



## red.road (Jun 3, 2009)

Anyone know whether they are in Hurghada?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Don't know about Egypt, but I would bet that the Cheerios there are probably like those we get in Europe - produced under license by Nestlé. I only mention this because the "Cheerios" in European supermarkets are more like the "Honey Nut Cheerios" sold in North America. (i.e. they have a sweet coating on them - actually quite good).

If your daughter is after the plain Cheerios with no sweetening, they may be a bit harder to find unless General Mills has a separate licensing agreement for Egypt.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## red.road (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks for th input.


----------



## relicdog (Jun 15, 2009)

glad to see another canadian comming out, I am from winnipeg, and planning on moving to egypt in a few months. what brings you to egypt


----------



## red.road (Jun 3, 2009)

Actually I am already here now.....I am here for work...in a City called Hurghada along the Red Sea....a resort town. Great resorts.

What brings you to Egypt?


----------



## relicdog (Jun 15, 2009)

those are both nice places, Ive been to both of them. I am going there as a pilot hopefully. how lon are you out there for


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I lived and worked in Hurghada for almost 4 years.... I was a scuba diving instructor.
Abu Ashara supermarkets sell imported cereals.... but they're expensive, and not always available.
I'm sure I saw Cheerios there.


----------

